# Leopard Gecko Substrate Options



## Khazrona (Jun 13, 2012)

I have been looking into getting a leopard gecko for about a month now. I have looked up a couple dozen sites, and hundreds of posts from everything to what to feed them to substrates to put them on. One thing I have been looking for an answer to, with no luck, is if a leopard gecko can be put on paper guinea pig/hamster bedding. They are large peices that a leopard gecko wouldnt be able to eat, even if a leopard gecko tried to eat it intentionally, so I highly doubt that it would risk any chance of impaction. I feed my bearded dragon in another container and plan to do the same with my leopard gecko also. 

Carefresh Pet Bedding - Carefresh Small Animal Bedding Available Online at petco.com Animal_1-_-Carefresh%20Natural%20Pet%20Bedding-3370
Is the link to the type of bedding I am asking about.

Also, would this be usable?
Planet Petco Aspen Wood Bedding for Small Animals - Pet Substrate from petco.com


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

myself i like substrate that is more like there on in the wild , i would say that for leo`s i would not use them i would go with kitchen roll with young geckos then once over a year move onto a rocky substrate using rocks and slate also give them a aria to dig in mix of sand and soil more so if your breeding so i would keep hamster bedding for hamsters not lizards 

hope it helps 

Paul


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

i would not use either both are not suitable for 
use either lino of floor tiles with the heat mat under them 
i use floor tiles with a few pebbles and a cork half log


----------



## davy27 (Jul 17, 2011)

real slate it has a texture and good with a heat mat i keep both mine on it and it looks nice


----------



## danstar33 (Apr 13, 2012)

I wouldnt reccomend using the hamster bedding, its always better to be safe than sorry. if you go for either a lino mat or floor tiles, i used Pound-Land for my tiles, covering a 4 foot viv for 2.00 with spare bits just incase. i would reccomend giving it a quick wipe over in a sink once a week with a reptile safe disinfectant. there are a few designs, peddbles and mozaics etc, there is a sand one i found that looks really nice.

hope i helped, 
Dan.:2thumb:


----------

